# Add new charcoal?



## lbb87

Do I need to add new charcoal everytime I use my grill or will used charcoal still work?

I know most people seem to prefer lighting the charcoal without lighter fluid but for right now I'd like to stick with using the lighter fluid. Once I've mastered that then I'll try the chimney or whatever those things are.

I tried using the used charcoal the other day and things didn't go well. It wasn't getting hot after 30 min. I ended up having to dispose of those and use new charcoal. Today, I bought a name brand charcoal and maybe that will make a difference, hopefully. I just need enough heat to cook about 6 hamburgers. Although next time I'm going to try for 4-6 boneless chicken breasts.

Any advice on the charcoal problem would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## marmalady

you should always clean out the ashes and whatever's left from the old charcoal before you start a new grilling session.  In my experience, most of the charcoal burns away even after you've finished cooking; I've only had bits and pieces left over.


----------



## thumpershere2

If you have alot of left over charcoal just put some more lighter fluid on and light it. Might have to use more fluid then ya think tho. I have used left over charcoal many times and most of the time I use the paper method of lighting the charcoal.


----------



## JDP

Don't be afraid of the chimmney, it's very simple. Just fill it with charcoal ( buy Kingford or Royal oak brand) crumble some newspaper light it and put it under the chimmeny it works great. Be careful when buying your chimmney. I like the Webber one. A friend bought the cheap Walmart knock off and it does not work well at all. As for having left over charcoal I have it and use it regularly. When I cook steak it only cooking 10-15 minutes so I close the vents down and the coals are fine the next day. Put them back and the chimmney and fire away.

JDP


----------



## Uncle Bob

I reuse lump charcoal all the time...with a little new added...lit with a chimney as I don't like the taste of lighter fluid.


----------



## Half Baked

JDP said:
			
		

> Don't be afraid of the chimmney, it's very simple. Just fill it with charcoal ( buy Kingford or Royal oak brand) crumble some newspaper light it and put it under the chimmeny it works great. Be careful when buying your chimmney. I like the Webber one. A friend bought the cheap Walmart knock off and it does not work well at all. As for having left over charcoal I have it and use it regularly. When I cook steak it only cooking 10-15 minutes so I close the vents down and the coals are fine the next day. Put them back and the chimmney and fire away.
> 
> JDP


 
Ditto, I love the chimney and use the briquets that are leftover from the last grilling.  I've never tried to relight old charcoal w/o the chimney.


----------



## Renee Attili

Lump charcoal is the best. It burners hotter, Longer and is so easy to start. Plus you can reuse it for your next cook. Being all natural wood it also creates much less ash. So that makes clean up a breeze.


----------



## eatsOats

I save unburnt charcoal in a box and use in my smoker for those times when I need to add some extra fuel.  I've filled a chimney with new charcoal and topped it off with some old unburnt and that works ok, but the problem I run into is that the small pieces, while lit, easily fall through the charcoal grate.  Also, if you are grilling for longer than say 20-30 minutes, small pieces won't last you very long.  So in general I'd say new briquettes are your best bet.


----------

